# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  23.1.2007. - Predstavljanje DVD-a i novog projekta šivanja p

## Mukica

> 22-01-2007
> 
> *Predstavljanje DVD-a o platnenim pelenama i novog Rodinog projekta šivanja platnenih pelena i marama za nošenje djeteta*
> 
> 
> Udruga RODA - Roditelji u akciji poziva vas u utorak 23.1.2007. u 13,00 sati u Čanićevu 14 u Zagrebu na predstavljanje DVD-a o platnenim pelenama, kao i novi Rodin projekt šivanja platnenih pelena i marama za nošenje djeteta.
> 
> Projekt "Očuvanje vode kroz promociju platnenih pelena" s izradom i distribucijom DVD-a o pelenama, partnerski je projekt slovenske Udruge Štorklja i Udruge RODA, a sufinanciran je sredstvima Dunavskog foruma za okoliš koji djeluje u sklopu Regionalnog okolišnog centra za Srednju i Istočnu Europu – REC.
> 
> Za projekt šivanja pelena i marama je Udruga RODA dobila sredstva USAID-a kroz AED-ov (Academy for Educational Development) Program financijske održivosti. Za šivanje proizvoda bit će zadužene majke koje će to obavljati kod kuće, što će im biti dodatni izvor prihoda tijekom razdoblja nezaposlenosti ili porodiljnog dopusta. Prve pelene moći će se kupiti početkom veljače 2007. godine.

----------


## aries24

:Klap:  za rodinu pusu

----------


## pinocchio

jeeeeeeeee :D

----------


## novamama

> 22-01-2007
> 
> *Predstavljanje DVD-a o platnenim pelenama i novog Rodinog projekta šivanja platnenih pelena i marama za nošenje djeteta*
> 
> 
> Udruga RODA - Roditelji u akciji poziva vas u utorak 23.1.2007. u 13,00 sati u Čanićevu 14 u Zagrebu na predstavljanje DVD-a o platnenim pelenama, kao i novi Rodin projekt šivanja platnenih pelena i marama za nošenje djeteta.
> 
> ... Za šivanje proizvoda bit će zadužene majke koje će to obavljati kod kuće, što će im biti dodatni izvor prihoda tijekom razdoblja nezaposlenosti ili porodiljnog dopusta. Prve pelene moći će se kupiti početkom veljače 2007. godine.



DA LI JE OVO IŠLO DALJE? 
ŠIVALA BI! 
(Znam šivati, volim šivati, nezaposlena s malim djetetom, okolica Pule.)

----------


## novamama

> za rodinu pusu



...?

----------


## novamama

> jeeeeeeeee :D


Što znači "jeee"...?
Da se šije, možda?

Ako je tako, da li biste mi rekli kako bi se ja mogla uključiti u to?

----------


## Lutonjica

upravo zato što jeste išlo dalje, pelene više ne šivaju WAH mame već zaštitna radionica:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=312&Show=2727

----------


## Lutonjica

ova tema i komentari datiraju iz *2007.*

----------


## novamama

> ova tema i komentari datiraju iz *2007.*


Pošto nisam pronašla svježije podatke, nadovezala sam se na navedeno.

To bi jednostavno rečeno bilo: NE

Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ova tema i komentari datiraju iz *2007.*
> 
> 
> Pošto nisam pronašla svježije podatke, nadovezala sam se na navedeno.
> 
> To bi jednostavno rečeno bilo: NE
> ...


odgvorila sam post više   :Smile:

----------


## novamama

> upravo zato što jeste išlo dalje, pelene više ne šivaju WAH mame već zaštitna radionica:
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=312&Show=2727


TO JE VEĆ PRAVI ODGOVOR!

Hvala puno! 
Pročitala članak.  
E sad mogu i ja reći: Hura za Rodine Puse!


Bye!

----------

